# The most beautiful graphic card.



## Canadarocker

It looks absolutely horrid, its so ricey. The best looking cards are the Twin Frozr and Lightning cards from MSI as well as the Asus cards.

If you have a case like mine you see it straight on all the time due to the direction its mounted.


----------



## Jonsu

I prefer cards to have black PCBs, but the fan shroud is very nice


----------



## Bit_reaper

I have to say that I like the sleek lines on Gainwards gtx 580 phantom much better.


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> I have to say that I like the sleek lines on Gainwards gtx 580 phantom much better.


Oh this card I had forgotten about it, this is probably the best looking card


----------



## TheSandman

Prolink Pixelview 5900XT Golden Limited one of the sexist cards ever made, and might i add one of the best 5900XT's for OCing there ever was with stock cooling, mine got 500/1050 from stock 350/700


----------



## phillyd

I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

nahhh, my card is so sexy, yet so simple.
Sapphire 5870 2GB E6 (without the pictures on, just black and red)


edit: okay nvm, this is the sexiest i ever seen for a card lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


----------



## phillyd

i just saw it today in a motherboards.org video and i was like


----------



## intelfan

Any ATI reference card looks good.


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> 
> Any ATI reference card looks good.


any?



the 8500 refrance is not sexy


----------



## Psychoticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker*
> 
> It looks absolutely horrid, its so ricey. The best looking cards are the Twin Frozr and Lightning cards from MSI as well as the Asus cards.
> If you have a case like mine you see it straight on all the time due to the direction its mounted.


Any pictures so we can see how they look?

Remember now Asus card that i liked because a slightly steampunk look:



They used that design for many different cards. The one i had was a Nvidia GTS 250 dedicated for Physx.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> Prolink Pixelview 5900XT Golden Limited one of the sexist cards ever made, and might i add one of the best 5900XT's for OCing there ever was with stock cooling, mine got 500/1050 from stock 350/700


woww look very good!!!


----------



## Psychoticus

Found another, even more steampunkish, almost think this is my favourite...

Asus V9999 I think it is.


----------



## phillyd

^^i like
this thread is in the Most Entertaining Threads of OCN thread
check it out!
post your ideeas


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> I have to say that I like the sleek lines on Gainwards gtx 580 phantom much better.


Gainward always makes slick looking cards.
Its a shame they make EVGA pricing look modest, and aren't especially high quality cards.

My vote goes to the MSI Twin FROZR II.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Random double post...


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Sorry guys but the Dual 285 Mars and the 285 Matrix takes the cake IMO
mars: 

Matrix:


----------



## MoBeeJ

^Colorful gtx560 ti Kudan

Also their gtx 460 igame


There are alot of unique designs and models, DcuII, Twinfrzr II & III. But this 560 ti featuring 10 heatpipes, 3 fans, tripple slots, and extra heatsinks, and extra VRM card!!!!??? Wish colorful is abit widespread and focus on HIGH end gpus...


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> mars:


that GPU makes me think of a VHS tape for some reason.

Also, shame the XFX 79XX have red on the side. If only that was black or silver too...


----------



## Psychoticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ^^i like
> this thread is in the Most Entertaining Threads of OCN thread
> check it out!
> post your ideeas


Thanks

The cards from the "Ugliest Graphics Cards" Should logical be banned in this thread? hehe. Just joking.


----------



## Mongol

Evga Gtx 590 Hydro Coppers...sleek and to the point...pity they don't perform as well as they look.


----------



## Psychoticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> Evga Gtx 590 Hydro Coppers...sleek and to the point...pity they don't perform as well as they look.


This one? Yes that is sleek.


----------



## Psychoticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Sorry guys but the Dual 285 Mars and the 285 Matrix takes the cake IMO
> mars:
> Matrix:


Powerfull design indeed.


----------



## .theMetal

ASUS Mars II:



I think the most attractive part is how powerful it is









I want to water cool one of these babies some day....


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> that GPU makes me think of a VHS tape for some reason.
> Also, shame the XFX 79XX have red on the side. If only that was black or silver too...


The VHS-look-alike was the general consensus on what people thought it looked like when they first released pictures of it.
TBH, I still love the look of the stock 4870x2, it's a pity the stock coolers weren't that good enough to disperse heat and not be obnoxiously loud, though.


----------



## TheSandman

basic, no sticker and looks like it means bussiness


----------



## Bit_reaper

I to like the look of the stock gtx 480 cooler. To bad it is so damn loud.


----------



## Badness

http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=26861
http://www.techscreens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/powercolordevil13hd697004-575x402.jpg

Devil 13 only looks good. No memory or vrm heatsinks...
The top one is a GTX 480 Lightning.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=26861
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/11/Powercolor_Devil_13_HD_6970__3_.JPG
> 
> Devil 13 only looks good. No memory or vrm heatsinks...


2nd link is dead


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoticus*
> 
> This one? Yes that is sleek.


I believe it lights up on the side too?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> I have to say that I like the sleek lines on Gainwards gtx 580 phantom much better.


Agreed, I have a 560Ti Phantom in my rig and I love the way it looks. Just a shame they used a red PCB on mine instead of the brown/black one they used on the 570 and 580.


----------



## LazzurusMan

Hmm...just had a thought...(Btw...I have no idea wich is sexiest...just want to ask a quick question)

Anyone hot any idea how I could add working clockwork parts to a GPU...purely for aesthetics









Then I believe...mine would be sexiest XD


----------



## HaVoK C89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


This or the GTX 580 Lightning!


----------



## Alatar

Beautiful in a kind of crazy way.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> I have to say that I like the sleek lines on Gainwards gtx 580 phantom much better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker*
> 
> It looks absolutely horrid, its so ricey. The best looking cards are the Twin Frozr and Lightning cards from MSI as well as the Asus cards.
> If you have a case like mine you see it straight on all the time due to the direction its mounted.


I still think these are the best.

The XFX 7970 BE, Gainward's Phantom series and the Twin Frozer II series.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> basic, no sticker and looks like it means bussiness


Agreed, looks fantastic. Too bad it's rubbish for cooling the card itself...


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazzurusMan*
> 
> Hmm...just had a thought...(Btw...I have no idea wich is sexiest...just want to ask a quick question)
> Anyone hot any idea how I could add working clockwork parts to a GPU...purely for aesthetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I believe...mine would be sexiest XD


Ooh, a steampunk-like GPU That's something I'd love to see


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Agreed, looks fantastic. Too bad it's rubbish for cooling the card itself...




haha! oh love it!

I'm an ASUS fanboy


----------



## MME1122

I like the twin frozr designs personally. I don't like the purple, and that's probably the only purple computer part I've ever seen, so it wouldn't match anything.


----------



## Sonics

I like the Powercolor 6970 Devil 13, shame its so overpriced


----------



## ClickJacker




----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Beautiful in a kind of crazy way.


Perv...









This is probably not "the best looking card", but in my eyes it remains one of the most epic cards in history:



EVGA 8800 ULTRA KO edition.

I still remember the hype of the HD 2900XT, it was rumoured to rape the 8800GTX when it came out. So nVidia became anxious then began cherrypicking G80 GPUs with lowest leakage and Vcore, and then pushed the clocks of the chip to its limits and slapped a monsterous cooler on it (for its time, that is 2007). EVGA then did some binning itself, vanilla being lowest quality, then SC then SSC and the absolute cream of the crop GPUs became KO or Black Pearl (WC'ed). Only after a couple of months we discovered that the feared HD 2900XT was trading blows with the little 8800 GTS 320MB.

This card probably assumed this nom de guerre because it was know to have KO'ed a lot of peoples' wallets ($1000+ price tag, ouch







).


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> I like the Powercolor 6970 Devil 13, shame its so overpriced


I KNOW!


----------



## xProxius

I find this gtx 570 smexi


----------



## aznofazns

I actually really like the stock 6800/6900 design. That's part of the reason I bought them, actually. Blocky design with understated stripes FTW!



Other than that, the eVGA GTX560 Ti 448 Cores is pretty too:


----------



## goodtobeking

I like the look of most ASUS cards. Which pushes me toward being a fan boy. This card looks better in person, it is in my HTPC.



This card I have in my sig rig. With an ASUS MOBO, this card is pure beauty



Better picture


----------



## ChrisB17




----------



## Stuuut

This one looks pretty awesome


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Personally I could care less what the front of the card looks like, since you never see it. I wish companies spent more time making the backplates look sexier. Since that's the part I actually see


----------



## The Master Chief




----------



## Cakewalk_S

Once they make a card that has the graphics on the up-side then I won't really consider any card "beautiful"...I don't understand how they put all cool graphics and stuff on the bottom of the card once its in the motherboard... Then 95% of what you see is the side and the "underside" of the card, when comparing that to the side the graphics are on.

I've seen some cases that flip this, CPU on the bottom and GPU on the top so you actually see the design of the card but that's far a few between.... Why they do this I do not knowww


----------



## Imglidinhere

Call me crazy, but the two cards I find to be the most unique, this being the primary reason I think they're beautiful, are the 8800 Ultra and GTX 580 Classified Ultra.

I don't know why, but that just looks so.... intimidating... *._.*


Spoiler: Hot!

















Spoiler: Sexy!


----------



## Buttermilk

[/quote]

I have one of these and it looks great for a blue chrome theme.


----------



## Buttermilk

ASUS 580 Matrix

AKA the beast.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Thread done.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1050595/best-looking-graphics-cards/0_50

Well for me, it was the GTX 295. But wished they added a backplate too add more cleaner look.


----------



## Ubeermench

Gtx 590 (also the hydro version)


----------



## nvidia3

msi gtx 580 lightning xtreme is the best


----------



## jacobrjett

I think mine look nice, certainly not the best though. That silver and black video tape looking one looks so nice IMO.

Here are mine.


----------



## WC_EEND

I think your cat actually mlooks better than your cards


----------



## trojan92

I love the look of my 570







looks plain and nice


----------



## Cryptedvick

I still believe that the best looking card ever is the EVGA 8800GTX


----------



## faMine

Definitely agree with the 6800/6900 reference designs. They look much better than the 7900 reference cards and 10x better than the 5800/5900 reference cards.


----------



## scottdog7000

i loved thje look of this when i had one not sure now??

i think it was cos you saw that blue brace on the back


----------



## Psychoticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> This one looks pretty awesome


Copper, brass and gold, I like.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaphan187*
> 
> I find this gtx 570 smexi


+1

Now if companies used this simple and sleek design instead of some horrifying sticker...


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> This one looks pretty awesome


This would be perfect for a steampunk build. I like


----------



## kj1060

Sparkle Calibre X560 Ti.


----------



## ski-bum

I'd have to second the Twin Frozen Copper, but I also like my MSI Lighting Extreme.
Blue LED's and fans that turn white when the card gets too hot.


----------



## Ghooble

580lightnings and reg 480's ftw


----------



## RussianHak

I just love these 2 cards. just the best!


----------



## DarkSimulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Thread done.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1050595/best-looking-graphics-cards/0_50
> Well for me, it was the GTX 295. But wished they added a backplate too add more cleaner look.


+1

No card looks better than the reference 295 IMO.


----------



## UserNameisTaken

Really liking the new classified ultra 448


----------



## Sodalink

I love this card....


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> I have to say that I like the sleek lines on Gainwards gtx 580 phantom much better.


Has my vote.


----------



## MugenFX

nVidia Quadros actually look good.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm a sucker for the Lightning's and the DCUII's...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> *** is goin on here?


A pair of EVGA untouchables add-on VRM boards soldered onto a GTX 590 to enhance OCing potential. IIRC the card in question was benched at over 1GHz.


----------



## jellis142

That DCUII 7970 is quite possibly the meatiest card I've ever laid eyes on


----------



## iZZ

'Nough said.


----------



## Malo

I lol'd


----------



## iZZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malo*
> 
> 
> I lol'd


lol that's my avatar. So epic.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malo*
> 
> 
> I lol'd


took me a second to see it


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I like reference GTX 480. It looks too badass IMO.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I like reference GTX 480. It looks too badass IMO.


It took my vote <3 especially when they're in SLI and you can see the heatpipes from the top. Dems iz secksii


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Classy-fied


----------



## Malo




----------



## thehybridkiwi

MSI Twin Frozr's and Lightning's


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoticus*
> 
> SPARKLE GeForce GTX 580


We had a thread like this before.

The Purple is hot, but that's it. I'm not liking the shroud at all.

I think the stock GeForce GTX 4xx and 5xx cards (especially the x60 ones) look pretty nice, and no, I'm not just saying that since I own one. That's more in terms of stock cooling though. Some of the aftermarket designs look nice (the ASUS Radeon 7970 showed a few posts back looked really clean and simple yet stylish).


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> I think mine look nice, certainly not the best though. That silver and black video tape looking one looks so nice IMO.
> Here are mine.
> 
> [/URL]


I think you're the first one I've seen that is running those triple slot bad boys in SLI
you are nuts








what mobo and what PCI-E slots are they in? (slots 1 and 4?, 8x, 8x I'm assuming as well?)
how are your temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I'd have to second the Twin Frozen Copper, but I also like my MSI Lighting Extreme.
> Blue LED's and fans that turn white when the card gets too hot.


this is only card of MSI's and the lightning series as a whole that I like


----------



## derickwm

Another vote for the MSI Lightning 3GB 580


----------



## FLCLimax

- GTX 580 Phantom
- reference HD 5870 and 5770
- all Asus martix cards from the geforece 9XXX to HD 4XXX series.


----------



## van13330gg

Most beautiful ones are the ones with a back plate and waterblock.


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

personally i like the xfx 6000 series cards the cooler is very plain with a minimal design and it functions quite well. also as a plus they always go well with my pc builds they have that mechanical / militaristic feel to them


----------



## Relevant Wing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


----------



## vikingsteve

Insanely expensive, but really cool looking. What cake would look like if converted to GPU form.


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> I think mine look nice, certainly not the best though. That silver and black video tape looking one looks so nice IMO.
> Here are mine.


Those cards are nice...The cat...erm...I'm sure it has a great personality lol.


----------



## Deceived

I never got to buy a 580 Lightning









Someone post one!


----------



## R4MP4G3

Na na na na na. BATMAN!



Gigabyte 5770 Bat Mobile Kickass version.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> I think mine look nice, certainly not the best though. That silver and black video tape looking one looks so nice IMO.
> Here are mine.


Dual triple slot 570's and stock Intel cooling. I am disappoint.


----------



## adizz

This ^^


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4MP4G3*
> 
> Na na na na na. BATMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte 5770 Bat Mobile Kickass version.


this^^^


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^


wait. damn


----------



## eskamobob1

this isnt a stock cooler needles to say, but its as sexy as a card can posibly get IMO


----------



## staryoshi

These are my idea of beautiful graphics cards (Just a few off the top of my head):


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> this isnt a stock cooler needles to say, but its as sexy as a card can posibly get IMO


Mother of god! That is sexy!


----------



## Casey Ryback

yeah so I had a small accident in/on my GPU.

how do you guys recommend i clean it?

it was just so sexy i had to turn the lights off and get jiggy with it, but now it's a mess.

so how long have you guys been attracted to GPU's?

I had major problems at high school couldn't get this tidy little dual fan number out of head.

then she ended up on my mates rig, nice huh? really tore up the friendship.

lol @ this thread.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> yeah so I had a small accident in/on my GPU.
> 
> how do you guys recommend i clean it?
> 
> it was just so sexy i had to turn the lights off and get jiggy with it, but now it's a mess.
> 
> so how long have you guys been attracted to GPU's?
> 
> I had major problems at high school couldn't get this tidy little dual fan number out of head.
> 
> then she ended up in a mates rig, nice huh? really tore up the friendship.
> 
> lol @ this thread.


ahhahahahahaha
reps
lots of reps


----------



## damnwebsite

i love the evga backplate







makes it look so clean and tidy


----------



## Casey Ryback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ahhahahahahaha
> reps
> lots of reps


Yeah I was hoping for a few laughs (rep+ for appreciating)

I was almost in tears writing a 'tidy little dual fan number'


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ahhahahahahaha
> reps
> lots of reps
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was hoping for a few laughs (rep+ for appreciating)
> 
> I was almost in tears writing a 'tidy little dual fan number'
Click to expand...

at the end of this i was dying.


----------



## MugenFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> I like the Powercolor 6970 Devil 13, shame its so overpriced


Somehow, the backplate shot reminds me of Alucard's Jackal handgun from Hellsing.


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> I like the Powercolor 6970 Devil 13, shame its so overpriced


Thread reviving!

Anyways, the Devil 13 looks AWESOME.

And then there's the reference 5xxx series...


----------



## noobhell

On Nvidias side my favourite card is the colorful iGame GTX450 Buri-SLIM

and the most beautiful graphicscard from Amd is the HIS 6770 iceqx


----------



## loki_reborn

I miss these beasts.

Weighed a ton and were hot as hell in summer.


----------



## strych9

dat_heatpipes <3


----------



## LBGreenthumb

I love all the HIS Iceq cards! They look great and have much better cooling performance over the reference design.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

lol the GTX 480 looks like a piece of grilled chicken also i think the phantom series from Gainward looks the nicest me thinks


----------



## Otterclock

Sparkle Calibre 560ti is the nicest looking card I've seen in person. Very sleek and classy, even the box it came in.


----------



## sniperskulls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Other than that, the eVGA GTX560 Ti 448 Cores is pretty too:


Most people don't know that the EVGA logo on these cards light up when they are on. It's super sexy. I had em, they are beautiful cards!


----------



## jbobb

I have always liked my Asus 470. Simple and sleek.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Sparkle Calibre P960


----------



## mxthunder

I have a love for the GTX200 series reference cards, esp from XFX


----------



## mcochran1998

always thought these were sexy


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> 
> always thought these were sexy










Wow.. What card is that?


----------



## NKrader

amiright?


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. What card is that?


its a sapphire 5850"toxic" edition


----------



## White Fire

Awesome. I might buy one and CF it with my HD 5970.. Add some awesomeness haha


----------



## Badness

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121376
I really like red, so yeah. Cooled mosfets, black heatsinks, basic spine, thin, gorgeous. Basic and beautiful.


----------



## POLICE

my fav's:

*ASUS HD 6970 DirectCU II*


*Palit HD 4870 X2*


----------



## Volkovy87

beat this.


----------



## jtom320

For me AMD/ATI reference designs are the best looking. I hate it when they add graphics to them. MSI has a bad habit of doing this.

The Asus reference 7970 in my PC is as good as it gets imo. Here she is.


----------



## Projector

The 9600 gt alpha dog edition I remember when I first got that card, it was the first card I had to be fully covered or have any custom design on it. Still got it sitting next to my pc


----------



## Zorginator

Someone must have mentioned this



Personally though I prefer the look of some tubes, compression fittings, a sleek block and back plate.


----------



## Projector

Yes its been mentioned on like every single page and again







It looks ok but not as amazing as half the cards in this thread.


----------



## Rukumouru

I cannot believe nobody has mentioned the ASUS ARES yet.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> This one looks pretty awesome


that just looks awesome! anyone that disagrees is wrong!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> I think mine look nice, certainly not the best though. That silver and black video tape looking one looks so nice IMO.
> Here are mine.


you have awesome cooled GPU's and stock intel cooling, thats just wrong dude


----------



## Blade 117

all very pretty


----------



## Blade 117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkovy87*
> 
> beat this.


noooooo


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Sparkle, LoL.. shaping a cooler to resemble a space ship ain't going to help sales...

Best looking cards IMO are Asus, MSI and a few EVGA models..


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> that just looks awesome! anyone that disagrees is wrong!
> you have awesome cooled GPU's and stock intel cooling, thats just wrong dude


I agree 1,000,000,000%

thats like putting 15's on a 2012 lambo...

Whats the point of having 1k worth of GPU's paired with a $2 intel cooler, kills the total appearance of those cards plus the fact that it's obvious that there is a bottleneck just by looking at the cooler.


----------



## funfortehfun

I think the Sapphire 6950's look epic.


----------



## von rottes

I personally like the 6850 Cyclone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkovy87*
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## TwistedDivision

mmmm


----------



## Volkovy87

Guys, you're voting for the most beautiful VGA cooler, not the most beautiful card.. Topic should be renamed.


----------



## infernoRS

So simple, so beautiful.


----------



## jdip

I really like the look of MSI Twin Frozrs. Clean and elegant.


----------



## kevininsimi

Best looking card I've owned.











However, as much as I love this card, nothing will beat my relationship with the 5870 I had before. Miss that beast so much!!


----------



## axipher

Sapphire Reference 6870 with Zalman VF3000A









I've had this baby since release day.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I have always liked my Asus 470. Simple and sleek.


Second that. Simple but sharp.
I've taken the cooler off mine though


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> 
> This ^^


I know this thread is at least a couple months old, but this one beats EVERYTHING I've seen so far by a landslide.


----------



## naved777

my Beauty


----------



## svthomas

All graphics cards look ugly to me unless they have a waterblock


----------



## Zantrill

FTW!


----------



## martinhal

Best card is the one you just unpacked.........


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 
> FTW!


HAHAHAH awesome.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> HAHAHAH awesome.


Nividia kepler released


----------



## USFORCES

Watercooled and glowing count?


----------



## Malcolm

LOL, old thread but the card in the OP is gaudy and horrible looking. Textbook example of rice.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> LOL, old thread but the card in the OP is gaudy and horrible looking. Textbook example of rice.


You're supposed to post a picture to contribute to the thread you silly boy


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You're supposed to post a picture to contribute to the thread you silly boy


Cards are too mainstream. Check out this sexy rectangle of silicon to the far left...


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You're supposed to post a picture to contribute to the thread you silly boy


OOOOOPS, haha. Here is some single slot, watercooled 7970 nomnoms.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I love ASUS DirectCU, here is another that is quite cool


----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## Budice

Gonna have to go with my card


----------



## goldbranch




----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


You can even pick up signals from japan....


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I have always liked my Asus 470. Simple and sleek.


/agreed, I like 'mine' too


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*


this thread is about graphics card bro, that ain't graphics card, thats a sailboat


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## Projector

So really this has turned into boast about the looks of your own card


----------



## vercomtech

For me the ASUS MATRIX GTX580 was love at first sight...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MiyukiChan




----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> So really this has turned into boast about the looks of your own card


In that case, this is my card. I think it looks sick, the best looking card ever!



btw, i'm joking. I think its one of the worst looking cards ever.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Thread done.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1050595/best-looking-graphics-cards/0_50
> Well for me, it was the GTX 295. But wished they added a backplate too add more cleaner look.




GTX 295, still one of my favorite looks for the reference... even though it looks like a VHS tape...

Love my 580's also...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> So simple, so beautiful.


^I second this ^

My favorite and first card :


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> yeah so I had a small accident in/on my GPU.
> how do you guys recommend i clean it?
> it was just so sexy i had to turn the lights off and get jiggy with it, but now it's a mess.
> so how long have you guys been attracted to GPU's?
> I had major problems at high school couldn't get this tidy little dual fan number out of head.
> then she ended up on my mates rig, nice huh? really tore up the friendship.
> lol @ this thread.


I loled :







:


----------



## Nioxic

Its not facing the wrong way

you just have the wrong case


----------



## vercomtech

This was my first accelerated graphics card -- was a thing of beauty all those years ago. Anyone else have one? I had the 12 MB version


----------



## jtom320

I'm not sure how anyone doesn't pick reference AMD. You guys have way different taste then me though with these gaudy coolers.

The only other card I've seen that comes close to the understated elegance of the AMD reference board is those 470s altoar? posted in the thread. Same vibe without the red. I can dig it.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Thread done.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1050595/best-looking-graphics-cards/0_50
> Well for me, it was the GTX 295. But wished they added a backplate too add more cleaner look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 295, still one of my favorite looks for the reference... even though it looks like a VHS tape...
Click to expand...

I couldnt figure that card out.. I wanted to see it in action so bad...
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l
o
l


Was I doing something wrong?


----------



## Vonnis

I like the stickers on some of the ASUS cards, with the girl and the cherryblossom (or whatever it is). Such a serene picture which forms a great contrast with the power that's under the hood. Pics aside I really like the reference GTX480 and GTX680 models. The first looks very industrial (something I can definitely appreciate), the second just looks incredibly sleek and sexy.


----------



## Usario

I like ATI's older reference designs (X1900-4800)


----------



## Churminess

The Sapphire 5670 looks pretty tasty IMHO. Showing off all that naughty PCB:


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Was I doing something wrong?


+rep lol


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Anything with an MSI TF3 on it and a black PCB


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

my 7870


----------



## Modus

GTX 8800 Ultra










MSI Cyclone GTX 460 - Regret selling this to my friend...


----------



## siryak

The Nvidia GTX 690!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkovy87*
> 
> beat this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 
> FTW!


3dfx Voodoo 5... thats the first multi GPU card I remember reading about. They where bought out by NVIDIA then shut down to reduce competition.

http://news.cnet.com/2100-1040-249993.html
_Dec 15, 2000_
Quote:


> Graphics chipmaker Nvidia bought out one-time rival 3dfx Interactive on Friday, another landmark in the consolidation of the graphics hardware industry.
> Under the terms of the agreement, Nvidia will give 3dfx $70 million in cash and 1 million shares of common stock for the patents, brand names, and current inventory relating to 3dfx's graphics chip business.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

IMO the goes like hell series is soooo smexy


----------



## LOIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


this is a beautiful card


----------



## LOIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> The Sapphire 5670 looks pretty tasty IMHO. Showing off all that naughty PCB:


Literally made me LOL


----------



## Xiphos

Full copper heatsink.



Kinda wished I have a full copper TRUE-120.


----------



## KipH

Until they opened it, this was the most beautiful and most ugly card. It was quantum beauty!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na 5770!!


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Until they opened it, this was the most beautiful and most ugly card. It was quantum beauty!


That reminds me my cat has been missing for a while...

Anyway ATI 2600 anyone? Love the red PCB


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> The Nvidia GTX 690!


that right!


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Until they opened it, this was the most beautiful and most ugly card. It was quantum beauty!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Schrödinger's graphics card


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> IMO the goes like hell series is soooo smexy


That indeed is a sexy card....

I also love the GTX 690 reference.... Polycarbonate window on the shroud? WIN!!! And the 8800 Ultra reference one looked cool IMO... but my batmobile 5970 is just HAWT!!! except for the stupid sapphire ladies on it


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## thomasgiles2012

I'd say the xfx 7970 BE or the new Gtx 690.


----------



## rgr555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> The Nvidia GTX 690!


this


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> this


No doubt


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*


Hitler: I'd rather buy 4x GTX 480's and barbecue then buy a console


----------



## Theelichtje

You are all wrong


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

No


----------



## Phenomanator53

How this one?


----------



## King Who Dat

that hitler video is epic.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Best card is the one you just unpacked.........


Very True


----------



## bolagnaise

HIS 7970 IceQ X² 3GB


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolagnaise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 7970 IceQ X² 3GB


as an Nvidia guy, that there is pretty sweet...


----------



## Badness

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150612
I know nobody has posted here in a month, but I thought this classy little card deserved some attention.


----------



## iLeeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> Those cards are nice...The cat...erm...I'm sure it has a great personality lol.


lol


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolagnaise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 7970 IceQ X² 3GB


That one is awesome.

I also like reference 480s.


----------



## raghu78

the HIS HD 7970 ICEQ looks gorgeous


----------



## winkyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolagnaise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS 7970 IceQ X² 3GB


That looks awesome! The Gigabyte Windforce cards also look pretty sweet


----------



## Broseidon

still my favorite card - the 9800 GTX


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> 
> 
> still my favorite card - the 9800 GTX


I had this. But I so frowned when it couldn't keep up with Crysis 1. Nore can my 250. saveing for 680 4GB FTW


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I had this. But I so frowned when it couldn't keep up with Crysis 1. Nore can my 250. saveing for 680 4GB FTW


Pfft. Tweaked the clocks a bit and it kept up just fine


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broseidon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I had this. But I so frowned when it couldn't keep up with Crysis 1. Nore can my 250. saveing for 680 4GB FTW
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft. Tweaked the clocks a bit and it kept up just fine
Click to expand...

maybe, in High settings... but can not do a thing for Ultra. Not a DX10/11 card...


----------



## Maxxron

Absolutely gorgeous. So finely crafted I just loved how it felt in my hand. Almost to the point that I was sad to have to install it. If it had a back plate, it would have been the perfect package at the time (even though back plates were rare.)

I'd still be using it in one of my older builds if the fan didn't poo poo on me.









I think I might make it a mantle piece or something though, too pretty to hide.


----------



## F1ynn

Saw this,







but not sure how all of those breath?


----------



## trulsrohk

My guess is they can't very well and that's the reason for the fan to the right there


----------



## Zantrill

No card is more sexy...


----------



## Chewy

There's just something about it.............


----------



## leix00

It looks awesome!where you got this?


----------



## smex

THIS was the most SEXY card for the last 20 years..period

Quantum3D Obsidian 100SB 4440v


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leix00*
> 
> It looks awesome!where you got this?


Was the XFX 8800 gtx, Still for sale i believe


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

My 8800GTS 512 that I sprayed white.







Ignore the dirt and scratches, I have this in a drawer along with 2 other video cards I never use. Gets knocked about a bit.


----------



## noobhell

I might be a bit late in posting here...



The afox low-profile 7850 is very nice (for what-ever reason you need a low-profile 7850)



The Inno3d 680ichill 4gb is also awesome



And last but not least the vtx3d radeon hd 7970 x-edition. The 7770 x-edition as much as I know is made out of rubber so there's a chance that this one's also out of rubber which is awesome


----------



## Nizzzlle

I really dig the Palit GTX 680 Jetstream, its simple and classy.



Also the GTX 690


----------



## snipekill2445

Every single one of you are wrong. THIS, is the best looking GPU on earth.


Spoiler: Prepare to be MIND BLOWN!



Oh yea....


----------



## Hokies83

This one.


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow, that's nice. Not as good as my ghetto card though


----------



## Jimbags

nice one the cable ties really set it off


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> This one looks pretty awesome


golden edition cards are my all time favorite! too bad they don't match well with 99% of mobos


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Every single one of you are wrong. THIS, is the best looking GPU on earth.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prepare to be MIND BLOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea....


What card is this? It seems kind of a shame to destroy it since it looks like it (was) na high-end card


----------



## Skiivari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobhell*
> 
> What card is this? It seems kind of a shame to destroy it since it looks like it (was) na high-end card


Duuuude, this is OCN. The beauty of the card is in its function


----------



## Catscratch

I like that XFX 7970 BE. It looks like a cassette


----------



## Cheaptrick

Very nice looking white PCB GTX 680 card you have there Hokies.









I wish mobo makers make white PCB mobo too.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter




----------



## macca_dj

One of my favorite old skoolers
GTX-7900
http://www.ixbt.com/video2/images/g71/7900gtx-front.jpg

Slightly newer
GTX-295 Top
http://upload.hardver-teszt.hu/imgs/news/2009/400/asus-gtx-295-single-pcb-angle.jpg

And a couple that have been pointed out before,
GTX-480
http://techgenie.com/wp-content/uploads/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-480-ENGGTX480.jpg

And the beautiful
GTX-690
http://nvidiagtx690.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Nvidia-GTX-690.jpg


----------



## Hachetman13

Saphire hd 7950 vapor x very nightwing


----------



## antonis21

Sapphire 7970 oc dual-x is sexy !!


----------



## HPE1000

Could you imagine if they made a GTX 690 gold edition? That would be the best of all time.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobhell*
> 
> What card is this? It seems kind of a shame to destroy it since it looks like it (was) na high-end card


What do you mean by destroy? The card was just cooled better than your average card at air or water would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


a 2900XT engineering sample?

OT: I'd probably go with the reference 480, such a good looking card.



or maybe my smiling 5870


----------



## prophetd7

like a chinook:


----------



## funkmetal

Just a example



But all of the reference 6xx series from EVGA are pretty good looking from the 650 all the way to the 680


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker*
> 
> It looks absolutely horrid, its so ricey. The best looking cards are the Twin Frozr and Lightning cards from MSI as well as the Asus cards.
> If you have a case like mine you see it straight on all the time due to the direction its mounted.


LOL and the Lightnings aren't "ricey"? Lightning lineup pretty flamboyant to me. I like flamboyancy though, I own the 7970 Lightning.

Sleekest looking cards have to be the Gainward Phantom Kepler cards


----------



## Tabinhu

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motoray

anything with an EK block/plate


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

this card makes me moist



just kidding its hideous


----------



## Kavster12

Gainward GTX 570-580.
By far the sexiest card out.


----------



## Cheaptrick

OK, hence you posted cards with waterblock I might as well post mine. An EVGA backplate modded to fit in Heatkiller GTX 680 waterblock.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1272655/evga-gtx-680-water-block-compabibility/60


----------



## PontiacGTX

480 GTX AMP!



660 GTX-TI AMP!



Colorful 660GTX-TI igame



Galaxy 560 GTX-TI HOF


----------



## Eggy

It's not the sexiest but its pretty damn cute


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy*
> 
> It's not the sexiest but its pretty damn cute


LOL! It looks photoshopped but it isnt!


----------



## Gripen90

I like the time where there wasn't just one big cooler covering up the whole card.

Asus V8200 Ti200 Deluxe (GeForce 3Ti-200)

or

Hercules 3D Prophet II Ultra (GeForce 2 Ultra)


Can't decide which one I think is the overall nicest.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Sorry guys but the Dual 285 Mars and the 285 Matrix takes the cake IMO
> mars:
> Matrix:


That Matrix card, Dear God


----------



## kfxsti

loved the look of them so much when i saw them i had to grab two of them for a coming build log lol


----------



## Jimbags

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*





loved the look of them so much when i saw them i had to grab two of them for a coming build log lol
absoulutley stunning


----------



## ketxxx

One of the best looking cards you can buy; MSI 7950 TwinFrozr


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I believe it lights up on the side too?


I don't know about the 590's, but I have a pair of the GTX 580 with 3GB of RAM each, and they EVGA logo lights up on the top (which is side when you put it in a tower case).

They are one of the most sexy video cards out there for a STOCK card. They overclock like a champ. With 3GB of RAM on each (not the cheaper ones with 1.5GB) they will run dang near anything you want. A pair of them is simply overkill, and I plan to add a 3rd sometime next year just to be completely over the top.

Unlike all the newer EVGA cards (ie 6xx Hydro Copper 2), they are a TRUE single slot solution. The newer 6xx series cards LOOK thin, but they take up 2 slots because of the video connectors and the way they do the power connector.

Yeah, I dare say the 5xx Hydro Copper 2 is my pick for the sexiest STOCK video card out there.


----------



## 2slick4u




----------



## The_chemist21

PixelView GeForce FX 5700 Golden Limited Edition with Temp readout on top LCD


----------



## Tang87

I enjoy my MSI Twin Frozr III Radeon 6870 Hawk edition...upgraded to this recently from my xfx 9800gt.

20120914_085733.jpg 2260k .jpg file
 It looks like a giant next to my old card lol.


----------



## Subcutaneous

Alright we need someone with Photoshop skill to put that Sparkle cooler from the first post into the engine bay of one of the more modern cars that come with the plastic cover for the engine bay. Kind of like the batman car avatar but actually under the hood....

That's what the modern trend in graphics card is just like - a big shroud to hide all the "ugly" bits - just like they now put big plastic shrouds over the whole engine bay in a lot cars. Why wonder what the business parts look like when you could be looking at a sleek smooth exterior design?

I like the cards with no nonsense coolers - why put money into a fancy shroud?







I would much rather have VRM cooling....


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

GTX 570 HD is surely a looker for me also


----------



## grunion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gripen90

3Dfx Voodoo 5 6000









XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra


----------



## KipH

Oh My. That Volari has potential. Just copper and glass up them do daddies on top, add some vacuum cubes and steam condensers and a bit of Bam! Cosmic o..O


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*


This gets my vote, amazing looking card, so simple, clean, basic yet monstrously powerful...


----------



## starships

Any card with a full full cover water block on it









I really like the current gainward phantom and gigabyte windforce 3 coolers though.


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

I really dig the look of my 670 FTWs w/ Backplates.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> This gets my vote, amazing looking card, so simple, clean, basic yet monstrously powerful...


Mine too


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice collection. i think we have similar taste. if you ever want to unload that 295 let me know.


----------



## Hokies83

I donno how Ref designs can be put into this topic they all almost look the same besides a sticker or two lol.

And PNY makes the coolers for all of them...

Anywho.... This is the only true Custom White Pcb.. making it a work of art and one of a kind.

LoL and yes i have it for sale @[email protected]


----------



## KipH

I remember that wicker ball and fake grass. But how did I not notice white PCB!?! There is just too much going on at a Computex...


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

that PCB. my god its from the void. never seen something so beautiful.


----------



## cravinmild

my Zotac 560ti with "The Mod"


_IGP9527 by cravinmild, on Flickr

OR

My Asus Matrix Platinum 580GTX


580 by cravinmild, on Flickr

OR my Asus Matrix Platinum 580GTX with "The Mod"


IMGP0339 by cravinmild, on Flickr


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

all three are beautiful


----------



## cravinmild

TY


----------



## Jimbags

how bout this rare version of the gtx 570, built on a gtx 480 pcb with fan cutout in the board, even got a gtx 480 style cooler... its for sale on ebay right now apparently rare dam wish i had the coin to purchase!!!
ive looked it up it is legit btw











very cool i thought
anyone want the ebay link ask me


----------



## Paradigm84

Don't own it, but I just spotted this one and I really like the design:



Also 1900 posts.


----------



## Jimbags

^very nice!


----------



## Phenomanator53

Beat this guys


----------



## Adrenaline

Deffinateley this


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

^ overused on this thread.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

This is the most beautiful card i've ever seen... White PCB just rocks...




Review:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/50509-galaxy-gtx-560-ti-super-oc-white-edition-review.html


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> This is the most beautiful card i've ever seen... White PCB just rocks...
> 
> 
> Review:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/50509-galaxy-gtx-560-ti-super-oc-white-edition-review.html


This has to be the best looking card going.


----------



## snipekill2445

Personally I don't really like the look of the Powercolor 7990, it just looks somehow childish to me, something more mature like the GTX 690 is alot more appealing to me.


----------



## Alatar

The thing about the powercolor's brick is that it's just too bulky to be really beautiful. Beastly sure but beautiful? not really.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> This has to be the best looking card going.


I'm trying to get one for me!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> This has to be the best looking card going.


That one is yellowish white... Now this is white pcb..


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That one is yellowish white... Now this is white pcb..


Where did you pick one of these up?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Where did you pick one of these up?


Any retailer newegg etc .. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162106&Tpk=soc%20680


----------



## tambok2012

Reference AMD is the best 1 small fan , pushes air outside of the case


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Any retailer newegg etc .. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162106&Tpk=soc%20680


I really hope a next generation card includes this PCB design, it would look amazing. Now, to find a white moterboard...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> I really hope a next generation card includes this PCB design, it would look amazing. Now, to find a white moterboard...


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


When did this get released? Also is it a modern socket? I'l actually tempted to buy the pair


----------



## Jimbags

no sata ports she be an old one also ati express... damn
oops does have sata my bad hard to spot


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> When did this get released? Also is it a modern socket? I'l actually tempted to buy the pair


Sapphire made a couple of models, they're all very outdated though, from the 2005-2007 time period.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sapphire made a couple of models, they're all very outdated though, from the 2005-2007 time period.


Something to play my classics on the TV, with it still looking sexy? Plus outdated = probably cheaper. Seriously Considering this.


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Something to play my classics on the TV, with it still looking sexy? Plus outdated = probably cheaper. Seriously Considering this.


Socket 939 if you're ok with that.


----------



## orky87

This mightn't be the most pleasant to look at but it sure can intimidate other coolers..!




What about this one and it's simplicity.


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orky87*
> 
> This mightn't be the most pleasant to look at but it sure can intimidate other coolers..!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Another snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this one and it's simplicity.


I hate the new iceq series of HIS. The old 6000 series ones were so much nicer


----------



## Arizonian

The #2 best looking card has been mentioned & pictured already in this thread the *MSI Golden Edition*. MSI should really consider a GTX 780 or 8970 Edition next round.

The most beautiful card ever built is sitting in my case.


----------



## cdoublejj

PowerColor PCS+ AX7850


























Simple sleek black, although my main reasons fore liking it are the specs/layout.


----------



## Pistolp

I win.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tang87*
> 
> I enjoy my MSI Twin Frozr III Radeon 6870 Hawk edition...upgraded to this recently from my xfx 9800gt.
> 
> 20120914_085733.jpg 2260k .jpg file
> It looks like a giant next to my old card lol.


I had this card.. I then went to Crossfire MSI Cyclone 6850's and now to a HIS 7950.. The 6870 Hawk isn't really that big compared to the 7950 IceQ which is almost double the length of a single 6850.

Was the most beautiful graphics card I've owned. Shame it was such a bad clocker and shame that I had to get rid of it..


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pistolp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win.


im sure this has been posted already here, very funny tho haha!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siryak*
> 
> The Nvidia GTX 690!


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> When did this get released? Also is it a modern socket? I'l actually tempted to buy the pair


It's old and almost impossible to find now a days.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*
> 
> It's old and almost impossible to find now a days.


Ohh well, the next white motherboard&GPU released in the same frame then i'll be all over it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The #2 best looking card has been mentioned & pictured already in this thread the *MSI Golden Edition*. MSI should really consider a GTX 780 or 8970 Edition next round.
> The most beautiful card ever built is sitting in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Show off.


----------



## Badness

I think this qualifies for the category of "Best looking despite having a blue PCB".

GTX 470 SOC


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

agreed. i had a 570 with the same PCB and cooler. it would be lovely if they implemented a black PCB


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*
> 
> It's old and almost impossible to find now a days.


I believe Sapphire used to manufacture white PCB boards.

Found some!

AM2 socket motherboard w/ white PCB: PC-AM2RD580

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=2&gid=5&sgid=339&pid=228&psn=&lid=1&leg=0#.UGDzMI1lRm4

AM2 socket motherboard w/ white PCB: PC-AM2RS690MHD

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=2&gid=5&sgid=338&pid=230&psn=&lid=1&leg=0#.UGDzxo1lRm5

Socket 939 motherboard w/ white PCB: PC-A9RD580

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=2&gid=6&sgid=346&pid=247&psn=&lid=1&leg=0#.UGDzOI1lRm4

dayum dem look smexy

999 post one more to 1K


----------



## Badness

Very pretty blower cooler.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I'd have to second the Twin Frozen Copper, but I also like my MSI Lighting Extreme.
> Blue LED's and fans that turn white when the card gets too hot.


Not like you can see when its gets too hot when the fans and lighting are under the PCB where you can't really see them.


----------



## Papermilk

I like the older looking cards


----------



## Badness

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131450


----------



## Dmac73

A lot of you cats have some really bad taste


----------



## Disturbed117

I love my 6970 Lightning. and the new 7970 TF.


----------



## GREG MISO

There is no such thing as bad taste. Only opinionated taste.


----------



## Accuracy158

A lot of the cards mentioned in this thread really don't fit my tastes.


----------



## Hokies83

Bad taste would be Suggesting a Ref Design card cause there alll... well how can i say...





Oh and puting a back plate on a ref gpu those are the guys wearing hats lol


----------



## Citra




----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*
> 
> I still think these are the best.
> The XFX 7970 BE, Gainward's Phantom series and the Twin Frozer II series.


Agreed... at least with the first two. (Don't know why...quoting doesn't seem to include the pics and I was trying multiquote)


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> 
> Very pretty blower cooler.


Actually thats a pretty good looking gpu. the only deal breaker would be if it has side mount PCIe power instead of at the rear.


----------



## CJRhoades

For some reason the cooler design on this card just facinates me.










....

Yup.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> For some reason the cooler design on this card just facinates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Yup.


What card is that? It looks really cool!
I wish they made 7950's like that haha


----------



## Pistolp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> For some reason the cooler design on this card just facinates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Yup.


dam thats cool


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> For some reason the cooler design on this card just facinates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Yup.


The funny thing is that the thing makes no sense, it just works the opposite way compared to normal modern blower cooler styles. That thing draws air from the pci bracket and dumps it through the heatsink to the case. I'd even call that bad design


----------



## Awsan

I surly love this one
AMD 7770 sapphire passive cooler

And i am still trying to figure *** is this?
And this 
And this 
Or my sexy 6990m


----------



## Vlada011

EVGA GTX580 CLASSIFIED Far best looking card, far best Fermi. USA brain realy know to design card better than people from Taiwan and China. That reflect on everything, card, bikes, plains, trucks, heavy machinery, hardware, thing for house... They would make everything to last long. USA rise on top quality China and Taiwan rise on last quality. That must be punished one day.

Look this stealth







http://youtu.be/ZA7tE86oufs

EVGA IS BEST GRAPHIC CARD MANUFACTURER.
I would love to know name of man who design this card. That deserve best card ever made. Everything, approach, look, performanse, OC capability...
EVGA HW is holiday for eyes. I sometimes look their old X58, P55, P67 series and always is like first day... Only hardware with soul that is EVGA.

I other MSI, ASUS, GIGABYTE I see diferent models but same style, like all for same place and EVGA different work
And watercooling cards are best EVGA, most beautiful and...





This is cards some other more looks like transformers, robots or children lego spaceships, less on graphic cards.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> EVGA GTX580 CLASSIFIED *Far best looking card, far best Fermi.* USA brain realy know to design card better than people from Taiwan and China. That reflect on everything, card, bikes, plains, trucks, heavy machinery, hardware, thing for house... They would make everything to last long. USA rise on top quality China and Taiwan rise on last quality. That must be punished one day.
> Look this stealth
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZA7tE86oufs
> 
> 
> EVGA IS BEST GRAPHIC CARD MANUFACTURER.


Very much debatable seeing that all GTX580 OCing records are with MSI lightnings instead of classifieds...


----------



## Disturbed117

I am very much a fan of msi cards.


----------



## Rocher2712

I like the xfx HD6870 design


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> that GPU makes me think of a VHS tape for some reason.


Reminds me more of Betamax..


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


i agree with you phil.....

the design + performance = IMBA (super great)

Daleeeeeh(pitbull)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have to agree with a couple posters here:



The gtx 690 is one beautiful card, and even more so in person.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I have to agree with a couple posters here:
> 
> The gtx 690 is one beautiful card, and even more so in person.


Not even a competition. With a backplate it's the most beautiful GPU ever created.

MSI Lighting HD 7970 and GTX 680 are a close second at being most attractive, well built and high level of detail in a GPU.


----------



## Layo

GTX690 or this


----------



## Newbie2009

HD5870 Vapour X - Had two of these, lovely looking cards.



GTX 690 is the winner though.


----------



## Clockwerk

I cant post a picture of it since I am at work atm, but check out the passively cooled 680 by Colorful. I think its a good looking card and a really cool idea.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> I cant post a picture of it since I am at work atm, but check out the passively cooled 680 by Colorful. I think its a good looking card and a really cool idea.


I surly love this one
AMD 7770 sapphire passive cooler

And i am still trying to figure *** is this?
And this 
And this 
Or my sexy 6990m







 the blue one?


----------



## Vlada011

That is not MSI Lightening, MSI Lightening Extreme I think.
Do you know how many MSI Card sell instead of GTX580 Classified.
EVGA launched that card exactly one month before HD7970.
That was mistake. Beside of that I think soon after launch EVGA put Limit on number when someone want to buy, than people sometimes wait long to buy card.
Not so many samples, MSI sell 5 times more cards.More chance for better chips. I hear many people from USA during first two months waiting that card long.
Except that for me MSI Lightening Extreme is one good series with good chips, MSI is not known like excellent overclocker, that MSI is highest clock of all GTX580 cards.
But like graphic card for me is EVGA GTX580 Classified better and I'm sure I would more satisfied with 580 Classified than MSI Lightening Extreme and same chip behave better in 580 Classified than in MSI Lightening Extreme.
Only one mistake card come to late and people soon lose interest for all GTX580 series.


----------



## Alatar

The difference between the extreme and the normal lightning was the amount of memory. OCers pretty much used normal lightnings with extreme OCing.

Taking a look at hwbot's 3dm11 and 3dmvantage ranking should pretty much tell you that the lightning was the top dog for OCing with the 580:

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1744#start=0#interval=20'

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1744#start=0#interval=20

Most of the cards that aren't marked as lightnings are asus matrix cards or something along those lines. There's just absolutely no proof of the same chip doing better with a classy PCB. Lightnings have the best OCs so it's pretty logical to assume that lightnings were the best OCers with the 580s


----------



## xnuw

For me this evga 448 core class, I have it











and this xfx 7770 double D classic


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The difference between the extreme and the normal lightning was the amount of memory. OCers pretty much used normal lightnings with extreme OCing.
> Taking a look at hwbot's 3dm11 and 3dmvantage ranking should pretty much tell you that the lightning was the top dog for OCing with the 580:
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1744#start=0#interval=20'
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_vantage_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1744#start=0#interval=20
> Most of the cards that aren't marked as lightnings are asus matrix cards or something along those lines. There's just absolutely no proof of the same chip doing better with a classy PCB. Lightnings have the best OCs so it's pretty logical to assume that lightnings were the best OCers with the 580s


If i recall MSI loves to throw loads of VRMs on there cards as well.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What card is that? It looks really cool!
> I wish they made 7950's like that haha


ATi Radeon HD X850.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The funny thing is that the thing makes no sense, it just works the opposite way compared to normal modern blower cooler styles. That thing draws air from the pci bracket and dumps it through the heatsink to the case. I'd even call that bad design


Are you sure? I always thought it sucked air through the heatsink and then blew it out the back of the case.


----------



## huzzug

i think this is also good. (only if you find a way to get to fit in your case)


----------



## funkmetal

This makes EVGA Reference models look very good (From my case)



Or the whole setup


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> i think this is also good. (only if you find a way to get to fit in your case)


I swear i remember that card having stock LN2 capabilities (Like your own LN2 of course).


----------



## Abir

Whoa that does look good







, but 7770 double D classic is sexier


----------



## Abir

Back in the day i had a big time crush on this


----------



## Heartl3ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> This one looks pretty awesome


----------



## cravinmild

Nu-uh, 580 Matrix = better than classy


----------



## Toxsick

http://www.google.be/imgres?start=61&num=10&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1280&bih=641&tbm=isch&tbnid=XubSNMy8KCJpTM:&imgrefurl=http://hardforum.com/showthread.php%3Fp%3D1038923974&docid=8qtrKwYFac73SM&imgurl=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/hmj2k3/evga-gtx-680-ftx-2gb-edition.jpg&w=437&h=336&ei=nB9uUIakA4XW0QXe1YDYDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=822&vpy=333&dur=622&hovh=197&hovw=256&tx=80&ty=110&sig=110626047392427290752&page=4&tbnh=135&tbnw=182&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:61,i:216


----------



## rjm0827




----------



## Badness

I really have had a taste for external exhausting coolers lately... The 4870x2 and the GTX 295 were an alright ones as well, however, I really like these newer coolers/shrouds more.
The honorable mentions get smaller pics:


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have had a taste for external exhausting coolers lately... The 4870x2 was an alright one as well, however, I really like these ones.


I have one of those 460's


----------



## KipH

That 660Ti is a monolith! Let me get my thigh bone and lets go drum us up a fight!

I may just go buy one though. It is getting hard to pick but I do need some upgrading.


----------



## Zvejniex

Yep, the sweetest card.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> That 660Ti is a monolith! Let me get my thigh bone and lets go drum us up a fight!
> I may just go buy one though. It is getting hard to pick but I do need some upgrading.




It'd be important to note that only the superclocked+ gets the amazing backplate. But the other ones come with a blackplate that keeps the regular bracket retention thing. Normally this wouldn't be a deal breaker or anything, but if you're going for monolithic in the Kubrickian sense, it deserves to be brought to attention.

This looks cool too:


----------



## Badness

DELETE


----------



## Crouch




----------



## speedyeggtart

The EVGA GTX 680s and GTX 670s look like old VHS tape cassettes...


----------



## cre8ive65

HAY GUAISE I MAY NOT BE THE MOST PURTIFUL BUT I HAS NATURAL BUTUY LOVE ME K?










EDIT: This is one case in the tech world where smaller is not better... what the hell was nVidia thinking...


----------



## orky87

I was about to post that GPU myself, in a few years we will probably see a GTX690 performance in this tiny form factor who knows..
Can't beat the adorable looks though..!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre8ive65*
> 
> HAY GUAISE I MAY NOT BE THE MOST PURTIFUL BUT I HAS NATURAL BUTUY LOVE ME K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is one case in the tech world where smaller is not better... what the hell was nVidia thinking...


----------



## Badness

XFX may take the cake for best looking card once installed....


----------



## Phenomanator53

I still have a 9800GX2, too bad its in pieces now.


----------



## Badness




----------



## Capt

My current gpu that I use to play bf3 on max.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX may take the cake for best looking card once installed....


I love the sleek simple lines of the phantom but this ROG is just wild. Seriously badass looking card. Anyone know what card this is and how old the design is? If I where to guess it's form the 200 GTX era or even older.


----------



## Phenomanator53

I thinks its a 4870 matrix


----------



## troll782

that is the fittest graphics card i have ever seen yet:thumb:


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> My current gpu that I use to play bf3 on max.


What the hell is that


----------



## King Who Dat




----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I personally like the 6850 Cyclone


this... i have a pair of 6850 cyclone OC power edition cards.....beastly little things. at first i looked at them and was like HA! intel stock cooler on steroids. theyve grown on me though


----------



## LB11

Everyone knows the voodo 5's were the best looking


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> this... i have a pair of 6850 cyclone OC power edition cards.....beastly little things. at first i looked at them and was like HA! intel stock cooler on steroids. theyve grown on me though


I built with the cyclone HD 6850 and 4770. I even had a GTX 460 cyclone for awhile myself after drooling over the cyclone HD 4890 and 5850 for a long time. They used to put them on hotter chips and use 4 heatpipes instead of 2.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/24770-value-meets-performance-hd-4890-cards-gigabyte-msi-6.html


----------



## droses1

That is one sexy ram cooler


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LB11*
> 
> 
> Everyone knows the voodo 5's were the best looking


With a 4 pin molex coming straight off the PCB? Damn skippy.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> With a 4 pin molex coming straight off the PCB? Damn skippy.


Haahaa I was about to say the same thing. LOL


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> With a 4 pin molex coming straight off the PCB? Damn skippy.


shoulda had 5 fans on it!


----------



## LB11

For the chips themselves you could run up to 32 of them in parallel! And these days everyone drools over 2 chips.


----------



## TB13

My GTX 480 with a HeatKiller block


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i adore the Ares


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

This...plus

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130801&name=Desktop-Graphics-Cards

this.....plus

I would like a custom designed brushed aluminium back black with an etched image of.....



this in silver

plus
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14879/ex-tub-1072/Enzotech_G14_Thread_12_ID_x_34_OD_Compression_Fitting_-_Nickel_Plate_Metallic_Silver_CFS-ID12-OD34.html?tl=g30c409

These fittings.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> This...plus
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130801&name=Desktop-Graphics-Cards
> this.....plus
> I would like a custom designed brushed aluminium back black with an etched image of.....
> 
> this in silver
> plus
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14879/ex-tub-1072/Enzotech_G14_Thread_12_ID_x_34_OD_Compression_Fitting_-_Nickel_Plate_Metallic_Silver_CFS-ID12-OD34.html?tl=g30c409
> These fittings.


oh my goodness....... That's.... Wow....


----------



## Dynastyy

nothing beats the flames on the 2600hd this was my card for 5 years :3


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


Why xspc 7970 block no look this beautiful?


----------



## icanhasburgers

This will always have a place in my heart. Sadly... my XFX 4870 X2 is dead, and i've never been able to get it to work again. Computer wouldn't recognize it even being there and it wouldn't display, or barely boot. Sexiest card ever in my opinion.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> oh my goodness....... That's.... Wow....


For that matter, if someone could do a good job, I would pay for an engraved GTX 670 back plate.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Why xspc 7970 block no look this beautiful?


.............I don't understand. Do you mean, "why did I go with a GTX 680, instead of a AMD 7970?". If so, then it is because nvidida still has the market cornered on game support. AMD could have a chip that is a billion times faster than a Nvidia card, but if the game I play favors Nvidia, then I will get more frames from a GTX card than I would an AMD card. Plus you still have physX and adaptive vsync and all that fun stuff that still puts nvidia ahead of AMD. But believe me, I would love to get my hands on a golden 7970 and OC it to 2ghz.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .............I don't understand. Do you mean, "why did I go with a GTX 680, instead of a AMD 7970?". If so, then it is because nvidida still has the market cornered on game support. AMD could have a chip that is a billion times faster than a Nvidia card, but if the game I play favors Nvidia, then I will get more frames from a GTX card than I would an AMD card. Plus you still have physX and adaptive vsync and all that fun stuff that still puts nvidia ahead of AMD. But believe me, I would love to get my hands on a golden 7970 and OC it to 2ghz.


lol... nah... i just meant that the xspc 7970 block is rather generic looking and that it would be awsome if it took on a more raystorm feel like this block does









PIC for refrence:


----------



## diesel678

IMO


----------



## Chewy




----------



## tahayassen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*


My bro's rig has that card. Looks pretty sexy.


----------



## Motive

I dunno about you guys, but these with backplates look sexy as hell.


----------



## eskamobob1

hands down no question asked, this is the sexiest card i have ever seen


----------



## orky87

Colorful GeForce GTX 660 Glorious Mission; very unique design..


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive*
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but these with backplates look sexy as hell.


This! I was just about to post the same card. I love the simple, understated look with the clean lines. You, sir, have good taste!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

ITT: People posting their own video card and completely missing the point.


----------



## Capt

I have always been physically attractive to the X1900XT. Good times.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I have always been physically attractive to the X1900XT. Good times.


Is that blower a sucker?


----------



## HiCZoK

No love for 7870 ?
I have it and it looks even better in real life + it is a performer :d



Just look at the size !


----------



## Phenomanator53

here are some more:


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> No love for 7870 ?
> I have it and it looks even better in real life + it is a performer :d
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the size !


No likey. The metal shroud versions are far superior.


----------



## HiCZoK

gotta agree







pretty good


----------



## StayFrosty

Best Looking GPUs In My Opinion:

GTX 690:



EVGA GTX 680/670/660 Ti/660:



EVGA GTX 560 Ti Classified Ultra:



MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II Golden Edition:



MSI GTX 680/7970 Lightning:



Club 3D 7970/7950 Royal Ace:



There are all so lovely.









I'm sure there's more out there but this is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## Cores

Am I crazy to to tell you I don't like the looks of it?








Looks tacky imho

Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## Wabbit16

Cool thread! I saw some real classics in here









I like the look of the EVGA GTX570 HD...not with its clothes on though













(It is the bottom one in the above picture...couldn't find one of just the 570)


----------



## Phenomanator53

THIS:


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> i think this is also good. (only if you find a way to get to fit in your case)


I must have this GTX 680 right now

EDIT*

here's the about that card http://www.overclock.net/t/1267655/pcworld-colorful-exhibits-two-models-of-graphics-cards-gtx-680-outstanding-on-its-booth-at-computex-2012


----------



## famous1994

Reference cards look the best imo.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Reference cards look the best imo.


^


----------



## orky87

Well what have we got here? Oh that's right it's the new GTX Titan.!


----------



## Remix65

got to this thread from feed. first pic is ugly. looked through some pretty nice gpus. then it got me thinking... the black gpus look nice but will retain more heat than if they were a lighter color.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orky87*
> 
> Well what have we got here? Oh that's right it's the new GTX Titan.!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah the new titan is a looker alright. As an added bonus you don't need to open it up to check for dust


----------



## aHumanBeing

awwwwww yeah IBM card lol


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I think the 285 classified has been the sexiest card ive ever seen. Dat metal shroud







I have to own one someday...


----------



## tipo33

IMHO the 9800GX2 watercooled by an EVGA Hydrocoper 18, and the metal shroud removed. I will post a pic when I find one.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipo33*
> 
> IMHO the 9800GX2 watercooled by an EVGA Hydrocoper 18, and the metal shroud removed. I will post a pic when I find one.


A watercooled sandwich card? Color me interested.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipo33*
> 
> IMHO the 9800GX2 watercooled by an EVGA Hydrocoper 18, and the metal shroud removed. I will post a pic when I find one.


This one here? Does look really sick.


----------



## eskamobob1

I love dual PCB cards WCed... And I have two DD 9800 GX2 water blocks for sale btw (selfless plug







)... As for me, I prefer the GTX 295s WCed... My favorite is the EK copper with acrylic, but these are damn sexy to











And the better be considering I just bought one and the other is pending for my skully build


----------



## tipo33

That one exactly


----------



## frankth3frizz

This was badass D:


----------



## amd655




----------



## amd655

GTX 580 Classy:



480 lightning:



5870 Matrix:


GTX 680 Classy:


----------



## amd655

Ok, here is my own 480, i did some pretty crazy mods to it

















I am not going to even show clocks that i can crank out of it.... too much, you would all explode


----------



## kpforce1

Don't know if anyone posted this already but I was always a fan of the XFX 5970 Black Limited edition 4gb card


----------



## amd655

That is a pretty card^^


----------



## mxthunder

Can you guys guess what i think the best looking card is?

more pictures in my default album


----------



## Portal

I'm fond of the HIS ICEQ designs, especially the HD 6950 Turbo.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Here it is!







From one of my old builds! A modded Powercooler HD6970


----------



## Skullpture

I agree with many others here, that card is fugly.

The purple really certifies it as a fugly-grade card.


----------



## Azefore

New Contender (for some that like the simplicity):

7950 mac edition



Personal Favorite atm:

Colorful igame GTX680


----------



## ledzepp3

I'd say the MSI R7970 R7970-2pmd3gd5







I love the awesome carbon fiber-esqe finish to it, and the actual shroud is actually good looking


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> This will always have a place in my heart. Sadly... my XFX 4870 X2 is dead, and i've never been able to get it to work again. Computer wouldn't recognize it even being there and it wouldn't display, or barely boot. Sexiest card ever in my opinion.


Bake it!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orky87*
> 
> Well what have we got here? Oh that's right it's the new GTX Titan.!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is sexy, but this super KP Hybrid Cooled Edition Titan is by far the most sexy video card ever!
















--disclaimer-- not complete yet but I had to post some pics


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

I have this card:



I am convinced that this is one of the ugliest cards ever made. The worst part is the sticker wont come off.


----------



## Dorkseid

I may just be odd,







but I'm a sucker for Gigabyte's stock multi-fan coolers, like the 7970 OC Ultra Durable:



It's sleek and simple, a bit shiny, but very compact for the cooling efficiency. I can't say the same for the 7970 SO though, which looks like a window unit air conditioner:


----------



## svenge

I may be an outlier, but I can't stand cards that have exposed copper heat pipes strewn about the top. I'm much more inclined towards EVGA's single-blower cards:


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Colorful igame GTX680




space ship


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I may be an outlier, but I can't stand cards that have exposed copper heat pipes strewn about the top. I'm much more inclined towards EVGA's single-blower cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This guy right here.
I'm going to try to WC the two-fan version of that card. I hope it works, because it'll be dead sexy if I pull it off.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> 
> 
> space ship


I thought this when I saw it released, I'll let my mind ponder the weight of this beauty


----------



## ruskiymafios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychoticus*
> 
> When shopping around for a new card lately, I noticed this cards design.
> 
> SPARKLE GeForce GTX 580
> 
> 
> It is very good looking, and I started to think about the fact that you never see the card after putting it in the computer.
> And the good side is allways downwards.
> 
> I have seen a card that was even more good looking, but I don't remember what it was or where I saw it.
> 
> So what card do you think have the coolest design in all times?


Damnnn that looks hella sickkk.. in a good way! lol


----------



## Jimbags

they should make an inverted card so we can see the fan and stuff although prob interfere with cpu cooler airflow...


----------



## dopey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruskiymafios*
> 
> Damnnn that looks hella sickkk.. in a good way! lol


----------



## malmental

FTW.....


----------



## dealio

but of course the winnar is


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> but of course the winnar is


B please.


----------



## ekg84

I think 5850 toxic was super sexy





too bad all newer sapphire cards dont look as good


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd say the xfx 7970 BE


Looks great. Will never touch them again though. Their quality control is terrible.


----------



## xarot

My personal favourites. I actually have the 9800XT, 6800 Ultra (2x) 8800 Ultra (5x, of which 4 dead), GTX 285 (4x). The rest I have had but sold them.

Hercules 3D Prophet 9800 XT



nVidia 6800 Ultra



Sapphire X1900XTX



Asus EN7900GTX



nVidia 8800 Ultra



BFG Tech GTX 280



BFG Tech GTX 285


----------



## malmental




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> New Contender (for some that like the simplicity):
> 
> 7950 mac edition
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Favorite atm:
> 
> Colorful igame GTX680


iGame is one of the craziest cards I have ever seen...


----------



## d1nky

tbh I don't think anyone has built a truly beautiful card yet, but I do like how the older cards were colourful and had pics etc.

and that igame is a beast, do they have other colours?

although this is almost there http://i.imgur.com/RNdBq.jpg


----------



## eskamobob1

simplicity and contrast is the key for me







... i realy like the 9800GX2 and GTX295 w/ EK waterblocks... i also like the double sided EK block on a single PCB card (GTX 280 i think







)







i had almost forgotten about this one... i realy like it as well though it didnt perform well if i remember correctly


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I thought this when I saw it released, I'll let my mind ponder the weight of this beauty


OMG, whats the skinny on this beauty. SO MUST HAVE IT


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... there is an awesome thing called an "edit" button in the bottom left of your post


----------



## dogbiscuit

Yeah these posts should go directly under the ones they are replies to, but they don't. So I give up.


----------



## Penryn

Cleaned. Let's forget this ever happened.


----------



## dogbiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powermonkey500*
> 
> Use the multi quote feature for that. Bottom right of posts.


I shall have to learn this thing.


----------



## Azefore

Nah don't think the iGame comes in any other colors, would be awesome to see UV reactive panels on the cooler though now that I think of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> OMG, whats the skinny on this beauty. SO MUST HAVE IT


Lol the iGame or Caldari Rokh?


----------



## cravinmild

the one that looks like it came out of the show Battlestar Galactica


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


I have that card.


----------



## Tong

Good old double-PCB card!


----------



## bdenpaka

XFX 6990 has my vote!


----------



## ekg84




----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> XFX 6990 has my vote!


Not so pretty on the inside lol!


----------



## amd655




----------



## amd655

AIO WC'd 9800GTX+





4870 512mb Golden Sample (i owned this)


----------



## Johnny Rook

I had this one and it was the sexiest of them all


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Sorry if this has already been posted, I read like the first 6 pages and jumped to the end.

This is the first card that comes to mind for me:

The XFX HD 5970 Black Edition 4GB Limited .... yes ... 4GB


And it's respective case:


----------



## huzzug

this deserves a special mention


----------



## Artikbot

Perhaps I already posted, but who cares.

The Sapphire 7950 Mac edition is just gorgeous. Sad it is extremely overpriced to go along with Apple stuff.



One cannot go without mentioning the stunning Sapphire HD6970.


----------



## MrAceman

Seriously, how has no one posted this lovely lady yet:

The Amazing Sapphire R9 280X TOXIC





With Super Sexy Backplate!


----------



## Broseidon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAceman*
> 
> Seriously, how has no one posted this lovely lady yet:
> 
> The Amazing Sapphire R9 280X TOXIC
> 
> *snip*


because it's rather.. meh


----------



## MrAceman

Meh? MEH???
How dare you, se sapessi quanta rabbia mi fai sentire quando dici Meh, ti darebbe un arresto cardiaco.
Haha, Italian. Jk man but I really think it looks good, I am planning on buying one and painting the Orange Military green! Any thoughts?


----------



## hyujmn

That backplate is AMAZING


----------



## Peeston

Colorful GTX 660 Ti with modular cooling


----------



## adamkatt

I don't know about "most" but I really liked the Sapphire 3870 x2's


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peeston*
> 
> Colorful GTX 660 Ti with modular cooling


Holy god this must be the ugliest thing ever made.


----------



## davcc22

my own gpu looks rather sexy for a cheap 7870 that overclocks like a god if i so want it to


----------



## 0493mike

That 660 looks kinda like a hot wheels car going down the track.


----------



## Bartouille




----------



## bbowseroctacore

can i submit two?

or should i be saying quad?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^


this is..is by far..the best looking GPU i've ever seen..what is it? ATI/AMD, Nvidia? which series?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4MP4G3*
> 
> Na na na na na. BATMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte 5770 Bat Mobile Kickass version.


had this one..its "unique" but i don't see it being among the most beautiful GPUs


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> this is..is by far..the best looking GPU i've ever seen..what is it? ATI/AMD, Nvidia? which series?


Calibre X265 Geforce GTX260


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> my own gpu looks rather sexy for a cheap 7870 that overclocks like a god if i so want it to


Define "overclocks like a God"?, im intrigued!

I still think the gtx 465 Golden edition is the best looking gpu ive ever seen:


----------



## Smanci

EVGA FTW.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*


that little bastard is as powerful as a 256bit 250W power sucking GTX570


----------



## RushiMP

*Quantum3D Obsidian 2 SBi*



**

You mustn't be afraid to dream a little bigger, darling.

-Eames (Inception 2010)


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> that little bastard is as powerful as a 256bit 250W power sucking GTX570


750Ti + 3570K = 110 watts in Battlefield 4


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> 750Ti + 3570K = 110 watts in Battlefield 4


more power efficient than a "new gen" console


----------



## huzzug

Since no one has time for good looking women graphic cards, I'll update with one of the best looking one's from either sides:

Nvidia : Inno 3D iChill 980ti


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AMD ;Asus R9 Fury Nano


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## siryak




----------



## MugenFX

Gigabyte GTX 680 Super Overclock


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MugenFX*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 680 Super Overclock


I almost bought this, would have been so loud! Those 40mm fans? Or 30mm?


----------



## CrazyElf

The Galax 980Ti HOF LN2 card was pretty good:




Non-Ln2 backplate:


It would look awesome for a "silver white" themed build if paired with the MSI Z170 XPower.


----------



## InfamousTR

Nvidia reference designs are very good looking and have a quality feel to them. Many aftermarket solutions are cheap and gawdy in order to appeal to 14-year old gamers.

I also like the Asus GTX 680 with the 3-slot cooler. Black with just the right amount of red for contrast and no gimmicks.


----------



## lahvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> took me a second to see it


see what?


----------



## Frazz

I remember always wanting this HD 5770! (above)



The Hawk cooler with the shroud removed looks way better in my opinion (above)


----------



## nX3NTY

Triplex GeForce 4 Ti 4600, even come with it's own case











Really, REALLY love old Arctic cooler like in this HIS IceQ3 X1950. Just look at it.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

This had me at first site. 2 of those in sli. Ugh.


----------



## MugenFX

Some kewl-looking ASUS cards:

GTX 285 x2 Mars


GTX 285 Matrix


3850 x2


Bravo 9500


----------



## Wabbit16

Holy thread necro, Batman!

I've always loved the look of the ASUS DirectCU II 280X with the odd-looking fans


----------

